# Hides under table when I get leash



## oceanlady (Mar 29, 2017)

He loves to walk, his hardness isn’t too tight. Once we leave he loves the whole experience just like he loves us, a very happy dog. But when I pull leash out he runs under table. Sometimes his tail is waging.

My husband thinks its a game of chase. If it is how do I break it?

Robbie is 15 months old.

And he is still overly excited and jumping on people, I have to put him in crate if someone comes over.

He is getting fixed next week wondering if that will settle him down a bit?


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

You might try getting the leash then sitting on the floor in front of the door with treats. Put the leash on when he comes to you but continue sitting and feeding treats (just takes a few minutes). Next step is to practice this with the door open. When he starts to enjoy sitting with you on leash take it to the front porch. It won't take long to enjoy the process of getting out the door. You MUST wait for him to come to you.
Who knows what prompted this, could have been as simple as raising your voice at the kids/husband when he was little, accidently stopping on the leash and it jerked him. Help him learn a good association with putting on the leash.

As far as the jumping, there is a really great video about overly happy greetings. They show you how to time it so you reward having all 4 paws on the ground but must time it so you reward before they jump... timing  I'm sure he will catch on to what behavior you want. Putting him away doesn't teach him anything but totally understand why you do it. I like kikopup but there are a couple of really good positive training (clicker) videos to help you. I hope you are enrolled in a good training class, this makes all the difference.
Good luck!


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Zoey has become a bit anxious when I pull out a leash because I think she's relating it to "going to the vet" instead of going for a walk.
Duffy is just overly thrilled to have the leash on and he will try to jump in the car if we walk toward it. He loves going for rides and even loves visiting the vet's office.
Finding what negative experience they relate to the leash and turning into a fun thing can be a challenge.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Do you have a storm door that he can see you through? If so, just grab the leash and step outside. If he thinks you're going to go for a walk without him, I'm quite sure he will run to the door thinking... what the hell, you're going out without me!? Just don't pay him any attention once you grab the leash, just step out. He will likely start running to the door once you grab the leash after a few times as long as he really likes his walks.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

My dogs who were like that had physical issues (illness or arthritis) which made walks uncomfortable. Or like with my Jacks, he had noise phobia which led to him not wanting to leave the shadow of our house. 

These are the dogs who if we pulled leashes out would do avoidance behavior.


----------



## Julie Timmons (Dec 16, 2016)

I know it sounds silly but do you have more than one leash? Does he hate ALL leashes or did he make some association with this particular one?

I found with some things my dog hated, if i tried to rework it somehow, I usually had some level of success. 

My 15 month old would run away when I pulled out his first harness. He loves walks but he hated that harness. I got him a different style and started putting it on him at our gate when he knows it means we are going for a walk and he tolerates it much better. He still tried to avoid it somewhat but lately he started to actually step into it. Or “helps” me by giving me his paw. 

We started his baths in an upstairs shower with a glass door that he could see an escape route out of, and he hated it and always tried to get out. I moved to our second bathroom with a shower curtain and tub that he can’t see out of and he now tolerates it.

So maybe try to change how you approach it, our human brains know it’s the same thing but the dog thinks it’s something new. 

And I have the same issue as you do with greetings. We neutered him at 13.5 months and it didn’t help one bit. The only thing I’ve noticed is he likes to sleep a little more and have not noticed him try to hump anything. He liked to hump certain large toys. It wasn’t a problem for us but that has stopped. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

